# X-ray Piranha



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a question for the true masters out there that have cut up many a piranha! Would it be possible to x-ray a fish to determine the sex? Maybe c.a.t scan? I'd like to hear what everyone else thinks too! Are there any x-ray techs here?lol


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Im sure a biologist would be able to determine the sex of a piranha , though it would have to be determined through disection.
I thought X ray was for looking at bones , but who knows.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

X-ray : no.
Radiograph of gonads : yes.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I know it shows bones I just couldn't remember if it showed lighter n darker shades of different organs n such. Radiograph what's that like a type of x-ray or like catscan?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Apologies for my mixing up Bruner. It was not radiograph (what is X-ray), but magnifictaion and bright light on the belly region.

You can read something about it HERE.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

CombiChrist said:


> Apologies for my mixing up Bruner. It was not radiograph (what is X-ray), but magnifictaion and bright light on the belly region.
> 
> You can read something about it HERE.


No apology needed. If anything I should be apologizing for making you all read my stupid thoughts n ideas.


----------

